# Extreme offroad vehicles from the Soviet Union.



## ForgedInStone (Mar 21, 2009)

YouTube - extreme offroad from Russia

YouTube - extreme offroad from Russia.PART 2

YouTube - extreme offroad from Russia.PART 3

YouTube - extreme offroad from Russia.PART 4


What do you think?


----------

